# Brushless for Losi XXX MF2?



## mdy120 (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a 2 Losi XXX MF2. I have been running brushed motors with a Novak duel esc and Spectrum radio system in one and was considering how to build the other one. I was told at my LHS that a brushless system was too much for the MF2. I have no experience with brushless but I have heard good things. Could I run a brushless system in the MF2 and if so what is a good system?


----------



## mrhenning (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello,
I'm running a 13.5 in mine and I love it. I'm using a LRP esc and it works just fine. I think what he is trying to say are some guys are sticking 5.5 and 6.5 in them and that might be too much for some drivers. I also have a 7.5 but thats a little too much for me, but this summer outdoors should work well. Good luck


----------



## mdy120 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you for the info - so the car should handle it but the limiting factor would be driving skills if I understand correctly.


----------



## mrhenning (Jul 27, 2006)

Thats correct!


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

You will be very happy putting a brushless in your XXX. I have the Losi Truck and Buggy XXX's and run brushless in both of them. I have the 5800 in the truck and a 4300 in the buggy. The truck is pretty darn fast. The best thing about it is no dirt in the motor, no maintenance on the motor. Just charge it and run.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

I run a MF2 with the Novak SS+ and the 5800 (8.5) motor. IT runs great and has all the power I need. Others I have seen run 6.5 or even a 5.5 but they are either nuts or very good drivers. No fear putting a 5800 in a MF2 and you will find your on the track more since the maintenance is lower.


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

I have a MF2 and run both a 13.5 and a 5800 with no problems at all.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I was a long time "stock" truck racer. I bought the SS5800 when they first came out, put it im ny MF2, and have been racing it fearlessly ever since. I upgraded to the SS+ speed control recently and am still going strong. I also put the endbell/bearing, and rotor upgrade in the 5800 motor. I had been runing it for 2 full seasons on offroad and I had not touched the motor. When I took it apart to install the upgrade, it was clean as could be. My Lathe and motor parts boxes have cobwebs on them and I think I have found someone to buy all of my "old motors and stuff"

Thank you (all of the forward looking R/C'ers) for the brushless systems.


----------

